# screwed up behavior



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

heres the deal. i got a brand new un-cycled tank with some cichlids and a pleco in it because the old man was impatient.

i've been keeping the parameters of the tank at 8ph dont think thats a huge deal because there african cichlids and the pleco doesnt seem to mind. ammonia is between 0.5 and 2 depending on whether it was right after a water change or not. nitrite is 0 and nitrates are close to 5ppm.

o ya the temp is at 80degrees because i think they have ich and i started salt dosing just like the saved topic by donh says to.

but my huge question is why the fish drag there sides in the sand. at random times they just tip on there sides and brush the sand. they just started doing it and the water has been in the same shape the hole time. could it be the ich problem or should i be looking in a different direction.

the fish are 2 electric blue cichlids( they do it the worst ) 1 yellow pecock (does it too) and the new world cichlids havent yet that ive seen.

hope i listed everything you guys need. sry for not having a video of it.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

could it be velvet?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

The behavior you're describing is called "Flashing."

Fish flash because something is irritating their skin.
This can be caused by several things... in your case, it's obviously due to the tank not being cycled.
They're suffering from ammonia burn.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

ok thank you


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Its definately due to an uncycled tank with ammonia and a high pH. Remember ammonia is much more toxic at such a high pH level than if it was a neutral pH.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

thanks guys. is there any way to get the ph down without having to dump chemicals and crap in the tank. it would be nice even after the tank is cycled because 8 is usually way out of a fish's listed range.


----------



## Quilombero (Feb 12, 2008)

That is normal behavior for cichlids. It's the way they show they are marking their territory. You do not want to drop the ph of the water. Cichlids prefer a higher ph levels, 8 is just fine.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Quilombero said:


> That is normal behavior for cichlids. It's the way they show they are marking their territory. You do not want to drop the ph of the water. Cichlids prefer a higher ph levels, 8 is just fine.


"_Wrong_" and "_Wrong_."


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Quilombero,

I find it interesting that you come onto this site and make two posts.
The first of which is a post announcing that your fish are dying.
The second post is giving somebody the absolute wrong information.

If you're new to the hobby (which you obviously are) then that's fine... you've come to the single best place in the world in which to learn.
In my strong opinion, you'll find more factual information here than you would in most books, and you'll get information from some very experienced piranha keepers from all over the world, based on their first-hand personal, piranha-keeping experience.

Until you yourself are experienced and know the true answer to something, please don't just throw around false answers.


----------



## Quilombero (Feb 12, 2008)

I've kept cichlids I have seen that behavior. I was told it was natural by other people who kept cichlids. Also the water in there natural habitat has a higher ph than that of piranha and cichlids are fine in it.

Here is a bit about water parameters for most african cichlids at this link:
http://www.tinkerfish.com/aquarium/2005/08...an_cichlid.html

I am not going to look for anything about cichlid behavior because I spent 5 minutes too long looking up the link on water parameters.

I suppose if you want help with cichlids maybe you should go to a cichlid forum.









It was nice to see how quick people are going to try to correct someone publicly instead of offer help. You could of easily sent me a PM. Good job guys!!!

Cheers!!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Quilombero said:


> I've kept cichlids I have seen that behavior. I was told it was natural by other people who kept cichlids. Also the water in there natural habitat has a higher ph than that of piranha and cichlids are fine in it.
> 
> Here is a bit about water parameters for most african cichlids at this link:
> http://www.tinkerfish.com/aquarium/2005/08...an_cichlid.html
> ...


First of all, piranhas are not African, nor are they Cichlids.
Secondly, it's not "ph..." it's "pH."

African Cichlids prefer alkaline pH.
Piranhas prefer acidic pH.

If you don't want to be corrected publicly, then don't give wrong advice publicly.


----------



## Quilombero (Feb 12, 2008)

I understand ph, oops I mean Ph, damn it oops again I mean pH.

I don't mind being corrected publicly when I am wrong, however I am...RIGHT.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I just noticed that the fish being discussed are cichlids, not piranhas.

Did it escape you that this is under the "*Piranha Hobby*" heading?
"*Non-piranha*" topics have their own forum heading, and this topic should be placed there, not here.

When you come in and start posting questions about your cichlids on a piranha site, under a piranha forum, you're gonna get piranha answers.

Take your question _and your attitude_ to the proper forum.


----------



## Quilombero (Feb 12, 2008)

I just noticed its not my question.

I did ask about piranha in a different thread but no one answered my question. You were more into trying to correct someone that posted different feed back than YOU.

Deflate the ego and help a fellow piranha keeper out.









Thumbs up bro.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Quilombero said:


> I just noticed its not my question.
> 
> I did ask about piranha in a different thread but no one answered my question. You were more into trying correct someone that posted different feed back than YOU.
> 
> ...


You "Just noticed" it's not your question?

"Deflate the ego" then "Cheers?"

Dude... you've got quite an attitude for a newbie.
Perhaps the reason nobody answered your question about your dying piranhas is due to the attitude you exhibit within your first few posts.


----------



## Quilombero (Feb 12, 2008)

You are probably right. Thats ok I don't want advice YOUR advice.

I gave no attitude in my first post, just dropped some knowledge.

Then when I ask for help in a separate thread you didn't even reply you just wanted to correct me in the other thread because you felt I challenged you.

I am a newb on this forum. I probably would only post when I needed something. I am not going to be in the forum hanging out and kickin' it with the homie's. I leave all that to the KJ's that inhabit the world. You have fun with all your fish knowledge.

Pretty sure I can figure out my problem on my own.

Late


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

ya sry forgot there is a separate non piranha forum sry. but thanks anyways


----------

